# Firm Stools….Finally…relief after over 15 years of living with ibs!



## nitchermax (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm 44 years old, happily married with three great kids and have suffered with ibs most of my adult life. I'm a consultant and am always at new locations so making sure clean private, clean restrooms has always been a concern. I suffer with alternating C/D most of the time but mostly D in the past 8-10 years. It's been manageable but has altered my life significantly (need for well planned travel, esp. if flying, no camping trips, wanting those foods that you like and suffering the consequences when you partake, having those days where on the 3-4th trip to the br you just give in and then pop 2-4 Imodium's and hope it all stops. It's not a easy topic to share but I know how many suffer with ibs and wanted to share this remarkable turn around I've experienced for the first time in I don't know how many years related to my ibs.I've had all all the tests and gone to all the gastro dr's who just tell you to watch what you eat&#8230;I don't disagree with them but I really don't like taking drugs that alter my moods and have the potential to develop who knows what side affects.A colon that is not stressed absorbs well and functions normally are the days that I'm thankful for. Two months ago I started taking a glutathione supplement that has forever changed my health. After a lot of research, I learned that cellular health is the key for most people to stay healthy esp. as it relates to digestion. All this colon inflammation is really a root cause of many ibs problems imho. So why not treat the cells. In comes glutathione (GSH). This is not found in any fruit, berry or herbal supplement ..it's manufactured by your body. It's the master antioxidant and the key ingredient in your body for generating energy and fighting cellular inflammation. I found a new glutathione (GSH) nutraceutical that boosts your GSH production. It's ingredients are absorbed into my cells to accelerate the production of glutathione (GSH). Glutathione (GSH) is sometimes used for cancer patients and to treat extreme toxicity/overdose patients to flush out their system. "Research shows that GSH levels decline by 8% to 12% per decade, beginning at the age of 20. Levels of glutathione are further reduced by continual stress upon the immune system such as illness, infection, and environmental toxins. While you need glutathione for a productive immune system, a weakened immune system hampers the production of glutathione." The clinical trials are really remarkable with this GSH. Most see a huge increase (over 200%) increase in the production of GSH in only a few weeks. Here is what I've experienced after a short few weeks.Prior: Daily and weekly battles with ibs..no matter what I eat..creating wild swings of C/D after taking immodium..cramping, cranking moods, loss of productive hours in the day, no energy, feeling very down, etc&#8230;you know the feeling. Stools like ribbons, never feeling like "your done"&#8230;another trip to the br is coming&#8230;Just hoping your work associates don't notice how many times you've "stepped away"Now:- Normal bowel movements with firm stools.. (to all the D suffers..this is huge)- Regular bowel movements, not the major swings between C/D, - Almost no cramping&#8230;.!!!- Fatigue is gone..- Major increase in energy levels&#8230;I work 8-12 hours of work, run/walk 2-3 miles each day, normal family duties and activities - Sleep and dream like I've never slept before&#8230; I wake up and in 5 minutes I'm ready to roll. When I go to bed.. not really tired&#8230;it's really an amazing feeling.Disclaimer - I did started walking a bunch back in Nov of last year and lost 15-20 lbs. and exercise regularly now but the improved ibs systems really became noticeable after I started the glutathione treatment. I still have to watch what I eat and avoid my "triggers" but my health is improved 10 fold in the last couple of months. Hope this helps others... http://tinyurl.com/ydfdcmm


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Glad you found something that works for you.... And please forgive my cynicism.... but are you selling this product by any chance???


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

What is the product you are taking named?I've tried a product called Immunocal. I tried it for almost a year, taking 1-2 packs a day, and noticed no difference in my IBS







http://www.immunotec.com/IRL/Public/en/CAN/VisitorHome.wcp


----------



## nitchermax (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi - degrassi... I sent you an email. Check your inbox.


----------



## nitchermax (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi - I think we’re being sold to everyday by our doctors, the radio, TV, the web and other people’s suggestions and ideas. My hope is that I can help the folks on this forum learn about glutathione and the benefits there are to increasing your levels since research show they glutathione levels drop 1% every year as you age. Your doctor will be very familiar with it and know the importance of boosting it and the important part is plays in fighting inflammation and creating a strong immune system. I've visited this forum off/on for years but decided it was time to share my story. I'll abide by the rules of the forum and not post/spam links, etc. One other important thing I've learned in the last few months... Most people who deal with D deal with a digestive system mobility issue...things moving too quickly through the colon. I found since I started taking the gultathione nutraceutical that this mobility is much more controlled and I don't have to deal with making sure the br is close by right after eating. Does anyone else deal with this?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If I can put my moderator hat on for a second and clarify things for you and for any other sales people who might come along and read this.So you know, you are kind of acting like a salesmen and using our site to drive business your way for free is not allowed.We do want people to share the names of products and the company they bought stuff for if it really did help them, personally, with their IBS.If you don't know a lot of sales people, particularly ones that make more money by recruiting other sales people than they do selling product often do the whole mystery product they won't tell anyone the name of and you have to email or PM for the information.You can post here (which may not be the rules other places) the name of the product and people can then google it to find a distributor all by themselves. Directing them to your own sales page is not allowed both on the board, and in private messages, blogs, etc. Unless you would like to pay to advertise your product.You can also post a link to the main company website. Just not to your webpage where you sell the product and recruit new sales people. Let people find where to buy it on their own.You'll find being all mysterious about what the product you take is named or what company sells it tends to set off a lot of people's sales person meter around here. IBS is a common thing pretty much everything is sold for, so we get a lot of people trying to get sales from our members.Generally if you won't let me google the name of the product or the name of the company that makes me think you want to ensure you are the person who will make the sale.Also it is generally much better to allow people to email you from the board (which I think you have turned off) than post your email publicly. Every so often various types of programs will read the public parts of the board and grab email addresses off of public things like posts and once they have your email it gets sold and it may increase your spam. Some people have a good email service so they don't see most of it, but we try to get people to use the profile email rather than put their email out there for every spammer, con artist, or identity thief trying to phish you for your information.Again, you can post the name of the product.You can post the name of the company that sells the product (as even the same stuff from different places can be a variety of quality).You can even post a link to the companies description of the product.What you cannot do is make so people have to buy it from you to get it.


----------



## nitchermax (Oct 21, 2009)

OK. I misunderstood the rules then and updated my profile accordingly. Yes, I meant use the email that's part of the forum. Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You have to be a registered user to see information in the profile. The info gathering bots can't get in there because they don't register. Just scan message boards and websites for emails left out in the open.


----------



## On Edge (Aug 25, 2009)

I would just like to know the name and brand of this product so I can go and give it a try. Can't you just post the name here?


----------



## nitchermax (Oct 21, 2009)

I use "The Glutathoione Accelerator" which helps manufacture more glutathione which is produced by your own body. One of the greatest benefits is a great boost in energy. After a bad day of D you feel so drained. To be able to avoid those days is huge and to be able to stay on a more even level of energy and then to start feeling a huge boost in energy has been really great for me..http://tiny.cc/lCgcW Basically my understanding is that the root of lot of health problems is cellular so if you treat the cells or give them the substances they need to be more efficient the better the body attacks the problem. I guess similar to a cancer treatment. I think reducing inflammation is key. I've also experienced a great reduction in shoulder pain where I was being treated by a PT for an injury. I quit going and it's almost normal in terms of being able to throw a ball and light again..Here's a write-up that may be helpful...sorry it's a little long and didn't paste very well.Glutathione: A Real Cinderella Story If you would for a minute consider yourself in the role of Prince Charming, there's a lovely Cinderella we would like you to meet. She doesn't have a very "musical" name: glutathione. And you've probably overlooked her just like her step-sisters did. But this 'Cinderella' is not only hardworking, she's powerful enough to take you to the Ball and have you looking and feeling like the regal royal you were meant to be! Okay. Glutathione is not really a storybook princess, it's a lovely tripeptide molecule found in every cell in your body. Glutathione is versatile and hardworking, more vital to your health than you can possibly imagine! But most people have never even heard of glutathione. You are about to read some of the astounding ways glutathione impacts the way your body works. The metabolic processes described below are all documented by peer-reviewed studies available on the website of the U.S. National Library of Medicine and the National Institutes of Health: www.pubmed.gov. You don't have to be a scientist to locate these studies. A simple search on this website will show you scientific confirmation of the benefits of this amazing substance: glutathione. DeBest DeTox! What a polluted world we live in! Mothers-to-be are warned not to eat certain fish that are contaminated with neurotoxic mercury. Cows are treated with genetically engineered growth hormones to make them give unnatural amounts of milk. Their milk gives you a dose of unneeded hormones along with the famous milk mustache. Fruits and vegetables contain traces of herbicides and pesticides. Cigarette smoke (even secondhand smoke) causes serious free-radical damage to our cells. Life has become a giant chemical stew and we desperately need to be detoxified. There are minerals like copper and zinc that are essential to our health when taken in trace amounts. When we are exposed to higher amounts, the same helpful substances become toxic. And we are sometimes exposed to the chemical element arsenic, a dangerous poison. Glutathione to the rescue! Studies found on PubMed show that glutathione steps up to the plate when we are exposed to arsenic1, cadmium2, copper3, mercury4,5 and zinc.6 Glutathione binds to these heavy metals and transports them to the liver where even more glutathione resides, ready to finish the detox job and escort the metals out of the body. Unfortunately, heavy metals can overwhelm intracellular glutathione. For example, a 2005 study stated that "Intracellular glutathione (GSH) was significantly depleted by [arsenic] exposure."7 This shows how important it is for the body to be able to restore glutathione levels after detoxifying. Not-So-Holy Smoke It's fairly common knowledge that cigarette smoke generates incredible amounts of We believe you should have more good days than bad days! damaging free radicals. Perhaps not so well known is the danger that second-hand smoke presents in generating those same dangerous free radicals. Glutathione is the body's most powerful antioxidant. Recent research showed ways that smoking compromises the body's immune system. Cigarette smoke slowed down production of immune system cells called cytokines and reduced the activation of the molecule nuclear factor-kappa beta (NFkB) which detects free radicals and infectious agents. Treatment with glutathione, reported the study, "reversed both these effects" of cigarette smoking.8 Chemicals in Food A special mechanism is triggered in the digestive tract when xenobiotic (not normally produced by the body) chemicals are detected in food. Examples of xenobiotic chemicals found in food are remnants of pesticides, herbicides or hormones given to animals. Dr. Robert H. Keller said that there are some things "that we eat in food that we would never put in our mouth if we knew what they really were!" Unique detecting proteins, called "heat shock proteins," trigger cellular glutathione levels to rise which then protects cells exposed to the chemicals.9 Blitzing Bad Bugs A nasty germ responsible for many respiratory infections is called Pseudomonas aeruginosa. Part of this bug's arsenal of tricks is causing oxidative stress in cellular systems with a factor called pyocyanin. Research in Australia showed that one of the cell-damaging effects of pyocyanin was "inhibited by the antioxidant, glutathione."10 Protecting Elite Athletes Exercise is vital to good health! But the oxidation process that naturally occurs during intense exercise can deplete inadequate stores of glutathione. One animal study showed decreased glutathione content in older skeletal muscle.11 Glutathione is so important to the health of athletes that Italian sport researchers concluded that measuring antioxidant levels of glutathione reductase [the enzyme that "reduces" glutathione to its most antioxidant state] and other such markers "may be useful to a clinician to better assess and evaluate the benefits of training and/or supplementation programs."12 In fact, this study showed that trained elite soccer players had significantly higher levels of blood glutathione reductase activity compared to subjects who were sedentary. Intense exercise requires high levels of glutathione! The Eyes Have It! Yet another benefit from the marvelous antioxidant glutathione is that it supports good eye health. Reactive oxygen species (ROS) decrease glutathione levels allowing a more oxidized environment which can cause cloudy vision.13 Healthy levels of cellular glutathione "put out the fires" started by reactive oxygen species allowing the eyes to function properly. Happy Ending for this Cinderella Story Wouldn't you agree that glutathione has more than earned the right to be recognized as one of the most important factors of good health? Now you can share the true story of this mighty antioxidant! Glutathione is versatile and hardworking, more vital to your health than you can possibly imagine! Notes 1. Habib, GM, et al., "Glutathione protects cells against arsenite-induced toxicity," Free Radic Biol Med. 2007 Jan 15;42(2):191- 201. 2. Watanabe M, Suzuki T, "Cadmium-induced synthesis of HSP70 and a role of glutathione in Euglena gracilis," Redox Rep. 2004;9)6):349-53. 3. Miras R, et al., "Interplay between glutathione, Atx1 and copper. Copper (I) glutathionate induced dimerization of Atx1," J Biol Inorg Chem. 2007 Oct 24. 4. Agrawal A, et al., "Thimerosal induces TH2 responses via influencing cytokine secretion by human dendritic cells," J Leukoc Biol. 2007 Feb;81(2):474-82. 5. Han SG, et al., "Comparative cytotoxicity of cadmium and mercury in a human bronchial epithelial cell line (BEAS-2B) and its role in oxidative stress and induction of heat shock protein 70," J Toxicol Environ Health A. 2007 May 15;70(10):852-60. 6. Gazaryan IG, et al., "Zinc irreversibly damages major enzymes of energy production and antioxidant defense prior to mitochondrial permeability transition," J Biol Chem. 2007 Aug 17:282)33):24373-80. 7. Han SG, et al., "Heat shock protein 70 as an indicator of early lung injury caused by exposure to arsenic," Mol Cell Biochem. 2005 Sep;277(1-2):153-64. 8. Birrell MA, et al., "Impact of tobacco-smoke on key signaling pathways in the innate immune response in lung macrophages," J Cell Physiol. 2008 Jan;214(1):27-37.


----------



## nitchermax (Oct 21, 2009)

I found this article that mentions the importance of rebuilding the cells in your intestine and mentions using glutatione...http://www.alive.com/4153a6a2.php?subject_bread_cramb=444 and suggest taking "Use L-glutamine and N-acetylglucosamine to rebuild the intestinal tract lining." I believe this is one of the keys. The Glutathione Accelerator I'm taking has: - 250 mg vitamin C - 750 mg L Glutamine - 375 N-Acetyl Cysteine (NAC) - 75 mg Alpha Lipoic Acid - 488 mg GSH Absorption & Recycling Blend. As an exmple, I recently ate some things I shouldn't and was feeling like it was going to be a bad day...Didn't feel 100% but didn't have a bad D experience and stuck with taking the glutathione and took some before bed. The next morning back to normal and feeling much better. Hope that helps...


----------



## nitchermax (Oct 21, 2009)

Just curious if anyone else using Glutathione? How much/dosage and for how long? I'm on my third month and taking 1500 mg of Glutamine L each day.


----------



## nitchermax (Oct 21, 2009)

Just an update...I've been using Glutathione for three months and only a two bad D days in that time period..compared to what would normally have been 10-12 bad days. Lots of water and a lot less carbonated drinks has been a great help as well.


----------

